# Maurice Smith TKO's Marco Ruas In The 4th Round. Mo Smith Rules.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, you read that right. Mo Smith TKO's Ruas in the 4th round. I hear Smith's plan was to tire Marco out, and then turn the heat up. The fight, from what I heard, started out extremely slow, but picked up once Maurice smelled blood. Like, hell yeah, dawg, it's nice to see Maurice win, and win while using great strategy, no less.

So, yeah, I love Mo Smith, and I'm happy he got a win. Sure, the fight doesn't mean a whole lot to some, but as a Smith mark, this makes me happy.

Discuss.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

My Dad and I were actually looking out for this fight. My Dad, being a Maurice Smith fan, as well, wanted to see this. It looks like we missed it, though. I'm pretty sure this was advertised as an IFL super-fight, so when did this take place? 

Damn, must've been sometime this weekend. I'll need to see this at some point.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it was yesterday. Rothwell also beat "The Iron Journeyman" Travis Fulton.

Hopefully this will be on TV soon. I, as well, would like to see this fight, as I dig a good strategical battle. Seriously, hearing that Mo Smith used his brain to win the fight is awesome. So many fighters rely on their talent, and never develop a good gameplan. Maurice, however, uses both. He also did the same thing in the Coleman fight, and in the Tank fight.

Josh Neer also got KTFO'ed. The power of the tramp stamp wasn't with him.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tramp stamp doesn't carry the awesomeness of say a Ken's sideburns. Mo Smith vs Coleman was a thing of beauty. I really got to start following the IFL


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Babalu just cant get any confidence anywhere  

I'm sure him getting KTFO twice and then having his mentor take a beating isnt very healthy


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I heard the crowd was constantly booing and people actually started to get up and leave


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Smith vs Coleman is one of the greatest fights I have ever seen. Seriously, just an amazing fight, with an amazing story and ending.

Perhaps the tramp stamp has the complete opposite effect of Ken's sideburns? I mean, who the hell would get a freakin' tramp stamp? If Neer wants to start winning, he'll need to get the tramp stamp removed, and grow out Ken Shamrock-like sideburns. Obviously, they wouldn't be as swank, but maybe he wouldn't lose as much as he has been lately.

I also hear that Maurice Smith wants a rematch with Renzo. Like, I can dig that shit, dawg. I heard about the booing, and it sucks to hear that. It just shows that people would rather see blood & guts instead of a good, well-thought out gameplan. This, in turn, will probably make some fighters ditch long-term gameplans. Oh well, screw those booing morons.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

America vs Japan. Two different audiences, Rampage sums it up pretty good. All he could hear was boos compared to his corner in Japan. Mo Smith rules the world, he showed Randy how to strike with Chuck in the first fight


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, he did indeed help Snoop Randy Rand on his striking. That's another reason as to why Mo Smith rules the world. This is Maurice Smith's world, we just live in it.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Mo has always been one of the original bad boys of MMA, he's one bad MOFO :laugh: :thumbsup: repped


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Word, jamlena.

I'm really glad that Mo got the win. I was sort of worried about how he'd look, and how his conditioning was, but from the sound of it, he looked good and he performed really well. I love Mo. I really, really do.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mo is an arrogant pr!ck.. Since he called CC a "decent" striker maybe he should fight him and get snapped back into reality. Damn I cant stand that cocky bastard.


----------

